
Having raised $1.1m, hardware startup PopSlate ran out of money - DenisM
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/popslate-2-smart-second-screen-for-iphone-smartphone#/updates
======
DenisM
Scroll down to "updates" to get the founders letter.

